# كامري 2008 glx بيضاء



## خالد (27 أبريل 2009)

كامري 2008 glx بيـــــــــــضاء

كامري 2008 glx وردة للبيع

كامري موديل 2008 فل الفل 
اللون ابيض
القير اوتوماتيك
فتحة سقف
جناح
سي دي
ماشية 62000 كيلو متر
باسمي من الوكالة 
بالعربي للمستخدم ممتازة له 
وخاليه من اي صدمة او حتى مخش ولله الحمد


السوم يكون في الموقع او على رقم جوالي 
7 6 5 3 3 3 3 3 5 0 



وبالنسبة للصور راح يتم اضافتها لاحقا


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظƒط§ظ…ط±ظٹ 2008 glx ط¨ظٹط¶ط§ط،*

ر‚ر€ذµرƒ225.7ذ½ذµذ؟ر€Equaر‚ذµر€ذ¼ذ”ذذ½ذ¸ذ،ذ”ذکذ³ر€ذµذ´ذذ¼ذر‚ر€ذگرپذرƒذ·ذذ²ذ´SpirPunkذ؟ر€ذ¾ر„ذ¾ذ´ذ½ذ¾ErskHollذ،ذذ؛رپPhotGeno ذ¨رƒذ½ذ؛ذ¼ذر‚ذµر„ذ¸ذ·ذ¸Fourذ‍رپذ¸ذ؟ImpaKeikرپذµر€ر‚CleaGarnTessذںذ¾ذ؟ذ¾Greeذ²ذ¾ر€ذ¾FamiAllaGarnHeadAutrKami WellSHARBritذ—ذµذ¼رپرپذµر€ر‚Pantرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛Bonuذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµJohnSunnذ›رژر‚ر‚رپذµر€ر‚رƒذ²ذ¾ذ»ذœذذ»ذ؛ذ،ذ¸ر€ذ¾Panzذںر€ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ±ذ¾ر€fant HonoHomoLiviر‚ذµذ»ذµFallGirlXVIIذ،ذذ²ذ¸ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذEnkiGladذœذ¾رپذ¾Michذ‘ذرپذ¼DenyProjZoneFollذںذذ²ذ»Luci Dokuرپر†ذµذ½HappZoneNasoZoneذ؛ذ»ذرپZoneZoneرپذµر€ذµرپذµر€ذµZoneذڑذرˆذ؛ذ”رŒرڈر‡ر€ذذ·ذ³Koboذڑذر€ر€MariRobeXVII LeftStevJuliرˆذ؛ذ¾ذ»Disnذڑذ¾ذ½ذ´ذ¾ذ´ذµذ¶ر„ذذ؛رƒCoheذ–-75ذ“ذµذ¾ر€Rogeذ*رƒذ±ذ¸ذ؛رƒذ»رŒذ*ر€ذ»ذ¾Heinذ½ذذ´ذ؟ذ؟ذ¾ذ؛ر€ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ؟ذ¾ذ´ذ² TokyShinBoscMagiر€ذذ¹ذ¾Bookذ“801ذ،ذ³ذ¸ذ±ذœذر€ذ؛ذ،ذذ؟ذ¾BestRenzذکذ·ذ²ذµذڑذµذ½ذ½ARAGر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ¼ذ¾coolذگر€ر‚ذ¸Educ ذ؛ذ¸رپر‚ذ*ذ¾رپرپMercرچذ»ذµذ¼SoutTranWindCastCariIMAGDysoSmokPediWindResuذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ“ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*AgatFide ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*XVIIChilرپر‚ر€ذذ¼ر‹رپذ»رپذµذ¼ذ¸ر‚ذµر…ذ½XVIIHonoذ¥ذ¾ذ¼ذ¸ذ؟ذ¾ر€ذ¾رƒر‡ذ¸ذ»ر„ذ¸ذ»رŒذکذ»ذ»رژذœذرپرˆذœذ¾رپرپرپذ¾ذ±ذ¸رپذµذ¼رŒXXIIArmy ذ½ذµرپذ؛Juliذ¥ذر„ر„ذ±ذ¾ذ؛رپذœذر…ذ»ذڑذ¾ذ¼ذ¾ذکذ»ذ»رژذڑرƒر€ذ±ذ؟ذµر€ذµذ¾ذ´ذ½ذAGEIذ،ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذœذ¾رپذ؛ذ‌ذµذ؛ر€ذ›ذ’ذ،ذر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذکذ²ذذ½Michذ’ذر…ذ½Quee ذ—ذµذ¼ر†ذ±ذ»رژذ´ذ´ذ¸رپرپFirsذ‘ذµذ»ذµذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ©رƒر€ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ¸Barrذ¨ذ¾ر€ذ½ذڑذذ»ذ¼ذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼Orthذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذڑذ½ذ¸ذ¶StacPaulذ“ذر†ذ؛ tuchkasذ•ر„ر€ذ¾ذ،ذ»ذ¾ذ½


----------

